# Best XP Graphics cards for Retro PC



## Greenslade (Oct 8, 2021)

I have just bought this Pc for cheap on eBay *Retro Arkel Gaming PC - Core 2 Duo E7500 @2.93GHz, 4GB, 320GB FZCOOL  500W.  I have not received it yet .I have never seen an old PC so dust free.?





I asked the seller what graphics card is in the i dare say it want be any good.Other people have said the power supply is not good ,and they doubt if it is 500w .What old school Graphics cards would you sugest bering in mind the power supply.It does not look like it has any power lead for a graphics card.I understand that the 750 is one of the newest ones that sopport XP.It looks very sparse in the case.I bought a lot of old Pc games pre 2007..I don,t to pay a lot for a card the 750 for 50 pounds would be the upper limit ,i don,t call the 750 a Retro card.A lot of those older cards have high power draw. All in all the PC looks in very good nick as you can see from the pictures.


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2021)

GTX 285 would be a good fit, I reckon. Any card of that era, late naughties should do. I'd replace that PSU with a quality unit though, as a cheapie like that can destroy your PC when it fails. A good 400W or 500W needn't cost that much, either.

I've still got my E8500 based PC from the same era as yours. Alas the mobo just beeps when I turn it on and I still haven't gotten round to troubleshooting it. I think the mobo has some bad solder joints on it.

Why did you buy it, was it to have an older PC for that retro feel maybe?


----------



## Tetras (Oct 8, 2021)

If you have a look at the last nvidia and amd driver for XP, it should tell you what cards you can choose from. Not sure if there are any unofficial drivers. Generally speaking the newer the better, because you'll get more performance for less power.

Intel desktop board, cool, still have one of mine


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2021)

I use a fan-less GT 1030 on my Core 2 machine; but it is my main machine, I don't think of it as retro.


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 8, 2021)

You have a capable CPU and the maximum amount of RAM for Win XP. The graphics card, on the other hand, is a budget model. It's capable of running games, but you'll be mostly limited to the lowest resolution and detail settings for playable framerates. Even something as low as the GF GT 430 has four times more processing power.

But I'd be more worried about the power supply. If you intend to keep this PC as a retro XP gaming machine, I'd strongly recommend finding a replacement. You PSU isn't from a reputable brand and appears to be 14 years old. It would be a shame to lose the entire rig to it.

EDIT: These cards (and anything slower) are supported under Win XP:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2021)

That power supply looks like it has no SATA connectors (all I see are converters) so it may not be so strong on the 12V line.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Oct 8, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I use a fan-less GT 1030 on my Core 2 machine; but it is my main machine, I don't think of it as retro.


Are you sure it has drivers for WinXP?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 8, 2021)

Something G92-based.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2021)

6800 Ultra!!!


----------



## Simpleris (Oct 8, 2021)

GT 710 is pure love


----------



## RealKGB (Oct 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 6800 Ultra!!!


IMO that makes more sense for a P4/AGP-based system. I'm gonna agree with with @qubit here and say a GTX 200 series, why limit the limitless power of 2 cores?


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> IMO that makes more sense for a P4/AGP-based system. I'm gonna agree with with @qubit here and say a GTX 200 series, why limit the limitless power of 2 cores?


And none of that hyperthreading rubbish!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 8, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> IMO that makes more sense for a P4/AGP-based system. I'm gonna agree with with @qubit here and say a GTX 200 series, why limit the limitless power of 2 cores?




G92 8800GT/GTS?


----------



## RealKGB (Oct 8, 2021)

qubit said:


> And none of that hyperthreading rubbish!


My P4: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...echnology-3-40e-ghz-1m-cache-800-mhz-fsb.html





FreedomEclipse said:


> G92 8800GT/GTS?


Don't know enough about that era of hardware as I don't have any to play with yet. My experience goes Slot 1 P3 -> S478 P4, then cuts off and jumps to C2D/Q LGA775 and continues on. My XP machine runs a Prescott 3.4E HT w/ BFG 6800 Ultra AGP. The chip can do 4.4 GHz when cooled enough according to the previous owner (and I believe him), but the P4C800-E Deluxe that it came with has bad caps and I haven't had time to fix it up yet


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 8, 2021)

So far on my XP PC i have used - GTS 8800 640MB - GTX 275 - GTX 285 - all of these were great.
I do use the Corsair HX 650 (54 AMPS on the 12V rail)


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks like PCIe and not AGP?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 8, 2021)

qubit said:


> HD 7770would be a good fit, I reckon. Any card of that era, late naughties should do. I'd replace that PSU with a quality unit though, as a cheapie like that can destroy your PC when it fails. A good 400W or 500W needn't cost that much, either.
> 
> I've still got my E8500 based PC from the same era as yours. Alas the mobo just beeps when I turn it on and I still haven't gotten round to troubleshooting it. I think the mobo has some bad solder joints on it.
> 
> Why did you buy it, was it to have an older PC for that retro feel maybe?


This guy reckons  AMD are better for XP 







  In this video he says  AMD cards  are best for XP  lots of advantages over NVIDA 








 this guy mentioned the HD7770.So the PSU  is not good like people have said MSI R7770-PMD1GD5 Radeon.They have a FD7770on eBay for 35 pounds.sadly not available on CEXAny make you would recommend under 30 pounds?I don,t want to spend to much as it would defeat the object.Yes it was after all the videos the Aussie who did the videos i put on here. I better wait and see what it is like before i spend money on it.It should be with me by Monday.
​


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 8, 2021)

TPU here has a great list of older cards.
Just check these when you find one for sale...








						ATI Radeon HD 4670 Specs
					

ATI RV730, 750 MHz, 320 Cores, 32 TMUs, 8 ROPs, 512 MB GDDR3, 1000 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2021)

@Greenslade what was the point of editing my post in your quote?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 8, 2021)

qubit said:


> @Greenslade what was the point of editing my post in your quote?


I am sorry i did not know i did?


----------



## qubit (Oct 9, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I am sorry i did not know i did?


lol no problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> TPU here has a great list of older cards.
> Just check these when you find one for sale...
> 
> 
> ...


HD 3850/70 or 4670.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 9, 2021)

432W on the 12V line; not bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I have just bought this Pc for cheap on eBay *Retro Arkel Gaming PC - Core 2 Duo E7500 @2.93GHz, 4GB, 320GB FZCOOL  500W.  I have not received it yet .I have never seen an old PC so dust free.?
> View attachment 220008View attachment 220007I asked the seller what graphics card is in the i dare say it want be any good.Other people have said the power supply is not good ,and they doubt if it is 500w .What old school Graphics cards would you sugest bering in mind the power supply.It does not look like it has any power lead for a graphics card.I understand that the 750 is one of the newest ones that sopport XP.It looks very sparse in the case.I bought a lot of old Pc games pre 2007..I don,t to pay a lot for a card the 750 for 50 pounds would be the upper limit ,i don,t call the 750 a Retro card.A lot of those older cards have high power draw. All in all the PC looks in very good nick as you can see from the pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


With that socket, I'd grab a Core 2 Quad and a GTX460. Both can be had for cheap and you can keep the E7500 and GT8400 as spares if you ever need them. I'd also throw in an inexpensive SSD in addition to the HDD it already has. You'd have a solid retro XP system after that.

Just my 2 cents though..


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 9, 2021)

Got a Quadro FX 3400 256MB (equivalent to 6800 series) in my nostalgic build (Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 2GB DDR1). Granted, I am running Windows 7 on it. Originally had a Radeon X1950 Pro, but driver support for Win7 is nonexistent. Funny how an older card from Nvidia does have proper Win7 driver support.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Got a Quadro FX 3400 256MB (equivalent to 6800 series) in my nostalgic build (Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 2GB DDR1). Granted, I am running Windows 7 on it. Originally had a Radeon X1950 Pro, but driver support for Win7 is nonexistent. Funny how an older card from Nvidia does have proper Win7 driver support.


I did not think they were any good for gaming? HP 366650-001 Nvidia Quadro FX3400 256MBPCIe Dual DVI Graphics Card 365891-003 £20.
Rare GeCube ATI Radeon X1950 Pro Graphics Card (FZ195PG3) with ZALMAN cooler £35/Thanks for that I have so many cards all of you have recommended. I will check them all out thanks.



lexluthermiester said:


> With that socket, I'd grab a Core 2 Quad and a GTX460. Both can be had for cheap and you can keep the E7500 and GT8400 as spares if you ever need them. I'd also throw in an inexpensive SSD in addition to the HDD it already has. You'd have a solid retro XP system after that.
> 
> Just my 2 cents though..


I was thinking of that, but the guy in the videos said the Core 2 Duo s were best for gaming on XP..Another thing I saw was that not all 775 socket Cpu,s can be used with it something about the make of the board.? I might go for a quad 9400 at £10 on eBay.Yes, I will put an SSD in there then again the guy in the videos mentions XP does not support Trim. chance of them wearing out I should think you would have to use them for some time before that happens. Thanks for your input



Andy Shiekh said:


> I use a fan-less GT 1030 on my Core 2 machine; but it is my main machine, I don't think of it as retro.


It would not be XP, the 1030 is not supported on XP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Got a Quadro FX 3400 256MB (equivalent to 6800 series) in my nostalgic build (Athlon 64 X2 3800+, 2GB DDR1). Granted, I am running Windows 7 on it. Originally had a Radeon X1950 Pro, but driver support for Win7 is nonexistent. Funny how an older card from Nvidia does have proper Win7 driver support.


Nvidia nixed Nforce Support in Vista and we know very well Athlon XPs ran 7 fine but there is no AGP GART from them for it.

Fyi, 








@Greenslade have you thought about a HD 6750 or 6770?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> You have a capable CPU and the maximum amount of RAM for Win XP. The graphics card, on the other hand, is a budget model. It's capable of running games, but you'll be mostly limited to the lowest resolution and detail settings for playable framerates. Even something as low as the GF GT 430 has four times more processing power.
> 
> But I'd be more worried about the power supply. If you intend to keep this PC as a retro XP gaming machine, I'd strongly recommend finding a replacement. You PSU isn't from a reputable brand and appears to be 14 years old. It would be a shame to lose the entire rig to it.
> 
> ...


I have a windows 10 machine with a1060 I also have Linux on there. 
So I am not bothered about Win10 being on there. Thanks for the list of XP-supported graphics cards. Any cheap recommended PSUs,?
 I don,t want to go over 30 pounds.Thanks, Bob  .


----------



## natr0n (Oct 9, 2021)

I modded a driver to add 980ti support for xp while back.

way overkill for xp but fun to have done it.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 9, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> It would not be XP, the 1030 is not supported on XP.



My bad.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2021)

I had a lot of fun with SLi and XP.. I did run the 64bit version.. I was also that guy who liked Vista lol..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Originally had a Radeon X1950 Pro, but driver support for Win7 is nonexistent.


This has much to do with the ATI/AMD change-over.



Greenslade said:


> I will put an SSD in there then again the guy in the videos mentions XP does not support Trim.


Modern SSDs have the TRIM function built into the controller, so native OS support is not needed. As long as you buy a drive made within the last 6 years you'll be fine.


Greenslade said:


> I might go for a quad 9400 at £10 on eBay.


Go for at least a 9600GT or GTX260.



Greenslade said:


> Any cheap recommended PSUs,?


As long as the one in there is working, you should be ok. However, I would look at EVGAs 550W PSU line as they are very good quality and solid performance.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Modern SSDs have the TRIM function built into the controller, so native OS support is not needed. As long as you buy a drive made within the last 6 years you'll be fine.


Slightly off-topic, but I remember when I installed an SSD in my grandmother's laptop (a 2009 non-unibody MacBook) a couple of months ago, I had to manually enable TRIM support in macOS (because Apple). The drive was a brand new 120GB PNY CS900.

Windows shouldn't have this issue, but maybe this shows that it's a combination of drive support and OS support.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This has much to do with the ATI/AMD change-over.
> 
> 
> Modern SSDs have the TRIM function built into the controller, so native OS support is not needed. As long as you buy a drive made within the last 6 years you'll be fine.
> ...


I wouldnt bother with SLI...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Windows shouldn't have this issue, but maybe this shows that it's a combination of drive support and OS support.


While that is true, modern SSDs have been built with the presumption that it might be used with software that is not TRIM-aware, which is a god-send for older OS usage.



eidairaman1 said:


> I wouldnt bother with SLI...


I did not intend to imply SLI. Just a better card.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

natr0n said:


> I modded a driver to add 980ti support for xp while back.
> 
> way overkill for xp but fun to have done it.


I think i saw someone do that on utube ,i can,t find the video though.It was either that or another high end card.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 9, 2021)

GTX 780 Ti it is, but you don't really have anything spectacular here. Core 2 Due will severely bottleneck any more powerful GPU in pretty much any game and if you want to run old games with physics (Like Red Faction Guerilla), simulations and other CPU heavy stuff, Core 2 Duo is way too weak and will not yield consistent 20 fps. If you wan to have some fun for cheap, you could search for GTX 560, GTX 650 Ti Boost, GTX 660, Radeon HD 4870, HD 5870 and with Core 2 Quad it will be a nice machine for little money to play old games (forget about ultra settings) on. Just don't have any delusions that it's an awesome machine of that time, those things can still be prohibitively expensive. All in all Core 2 Quad with some old graphics card shouldn't cost you much. 50 USD tops for HD 5870 and 10 USD tops for Core 2 Quad. And these are eBay prices, in local markets you may get HD 5870 for 20 USD and Core 2 Quad for 5 USD. Beyond this, it's not worth further investing in that machine as upgraded config would already have GPU faster than CPU in many games. Oh and I would buy at least one exhaust fan or intake fan.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2021)

To keep it period correct  go with GeForce 9600 gt or 240 GT .. The PSU is fine unless you want to go with a 280 then replace it

It's questionable if the motherboard will support any CPU change


----------



## Thunder162 (Oct 9, 2021)

I'd take one cheap Q6600 G0 and HD5870/50 (take care about ur PSU)


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This has much to do with the ATI/AMD change-over.
> 
> 
> Modern SSDs have the TRIM function built into the controller, so native OS support is not needed. As long as you buy a drive made within the last 6 years you'll be fine.
> ...


 
Arctic 97 NV GF9600GT 1GB PCI-E 
NV GF9600GT 1GB DDR2 DVI HDMI VGA £17 they don,t say if it has been tested but looks dust free. Another one 
NEW PNY Nvidia 9600 GT 512MB PCI-E PCI Express DVI-I + DVI-I + HDTV OUT Video Graphics Card with all the stuff in it £35 make an offer. gtx 260 £25 i see that needs 2 6 pin power cables.Are there any AMD cards you would recommend?As the guy in the videos says they are better for XP .I will have to think about the PSU as the EVGA s. PSU,s are over budget ,Any others you could recommend?Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Thunder162 said:


> I'd take one cheap Q6600 G0 and HD5870/50 (take care about ur PSU)


Its why i said a 5770/6770, heck even a 7770...



Greenslade said:


> Arctic 97 NV GF9600GT 1GB PCI-E
> NV GF9600GT 1GB DDR2 DVI HDMI VGA £17 they don,t say if it has been tested but looks dust free. Another one
> NEW PNY Nvidia 9600 GT 512MB PCI-E PCI Express DVI-I + DVI-I + HDTV OUT Video Graphics Card with all the stuff in it £35 make an offer. gtx 260 £25 i see that needs 2 6 pin power cables.Are there any AMD cards you would recommend?As the guy in the videos says they are better for XP .I will have to think about the PSU as the EVGA s. PSU,s are over budget ,Any others you could recommend?Thanks once again for your help.


Save up some more money.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

Simpleris said:


> GT 710 is pure love


No good for gaming.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 9, 2021)

The 780 Ti/Titan Black would be the fastest, GTX 690 or 680 would work great as well... the GTX 295 or 285 would be more era-appropriate, and if you want to go real old school, buy a G80-based card (8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600 - I have one of these myself )


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

Dr. Dro said:


> The 780 Ti/Titan Black would be the fastest, GTX 690 or 680 would work great as well... the GTX 295 or 285 would be more era-appropriate, and if you want to go real old school, buy a G80-based card (8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600 - I have one of these myself )


Out of my price range, apart from GTX285  £30 but will  204w   2X 6
be to much for my PSU? 8800 ULTRA  2X 6  170w will that be to much for my PSU i don,t think it has any connectors for GPU,s.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 9, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> Any cheap recommended PSUs,?


A used PSU is always a bit of a lottery. I have two 350w FSP units in my retro rigs, bought second hand for less than 15 EUR/GBP each. My XP PC with an oc'd Phenom II X4 uses a modern-ish Seasonic Gold PSU, bought new.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Its why i said a 5770/6770, heck even a 7770...
> 
> 
> Save up some more money.


I have enough money ,the question is will it be worth it.As the PC  only cost £30.HD5770. £15 eBay power 112w. HD6770. 108w £28 tested. Hd7770 100w £35 if i get one of them i will have to buy a 1x6 cabal.I will go for AMD  according the video i put on here earlier  by our Aussie friend he says AMD is best  for XP.


----------



## docnorth (Oct 9, 2021)

If you want a GPU without 6-pin connector, gt 730 is very easy to find. DDR3 versions are cheap, DDR5 more expensive. If you can use 6-pin maybe you can find a gtx 950, although it would be too much for your CPU. I’m sorry I don’t know much about old, low consumption, AMD cards.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> A used PSU is always a bit of a lottery. I have two 350w FSP units in my retro rigs, bought second hand for less than 15 EUR/GBP each. My XP PC with an oc'd Phenom II X4 uses a modern-ish Seasonic Gold PSU, bought new.


Funny you should mention that i was going to ask about buying a second hand PSU from Amazon warehouse £30.
Evga 500 W1, 80+ White 500W, Power Supply 100-W1-0500-K3, Black.  
​item. Medium (less than 1" x 1") cosmetic imperfection on the sides of the item. Accessories may have cosmetic damage. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage.​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> gtx 260 £25 i see that needs 2 6 pin power cables.


If you have the PCIe cable connectors, go with this. Solid card for a good price.



Greenslade said:


> Funny you should mention that i was going to ask about buying a second hand PSU from Amazon warehouse £30.
> Evga 500 W1, 80+ White 500W, Power Supply 100-W1-0500-K3, Black.  View attachment 220142​item. Medium (less than 1" x 1") cosmetic imperfection on the sides of the item. Accessories may have cosmetic damage. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage.​


As long as it works and comes with a guarantee, that would work for you.


----------



## siryoink (Oct 10, 2021)

I'd keep the E7500, it was faster than the lower clocked C2Q in some apps.

The 8400GS was a slug even when it was new.  512MB 9600GT or a Radeon 6770 are roughly the same vintage but way faster.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2021)

siryoink said:


> I'd keep the E7500, it was faster than the lower clocked C2Q in some apps.
> 
> The 8400GS was a slug even when it was new.  512MB 9600GT or a Radeon 6770 are roughly the same vintage but way faster.


Id go with the 6770 for memory capacity


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you have the PCIe cable connectors, go with this. Solid card for a good price.
> 
> 
> As long as it works and comes with a guarantee, that would work for you.


Would that be to much for my PSU  baring in mind ,what people on here have been saying on here that it is not that good.What do you think about this 







.  
RIOTORO 500 W Builder Edition 80 Plus PC Power Supply - Black​Connectors


    20+4 Pin Main Connectors: 1
    4+4 Pin (8-Pin) 12V Connectors: 1
    SATA Connectors: 6
    4-Pin Molex Connectors: 2
    6+2 Pin PCI-E Connectors: 2 what do you think about this one .I think i might go down the route of putting in a new power supply, 
I will have to see what it is like when i get it,I have never put a PSU in a PC before.I was thinking of putting the PC in another case would that be worth doing?That would be a big thing for me to do, that is just an idea.Hope your weekend is going well.That PSU would be £35.



docnorth said:


> If you want a GPU without 6-pin connector, gt 730 is very easy to find. DDR3 versions are cheap, DDR5 more expensive. If you can use 6-pin maybe you can find a gtx 950, although it would be too much for your CPU. I’m sorry I don’t know much about old, low consumption, AMD cards.


The 730 is to weak ,i want to go for something more powerful.
The GTX 950 is way over budget my maximum is £50.



eidairaman1 said:


> Id go with the 6770 for memory capacity


I have just looked at an  old post in Tech forum from 2011 it says the  6770 is a rebranded version of the 5770 with updated firmware.
Apart from the 6770 what about the 7770?
That would be better than the 6770.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I have just looked at an old post in Tech forum from 2011 it says the 6770 is a rebranded version of the 5770 with updated firmware.


While true, the HD 5770 was the better card and had 2GB of RAM instead of the 1GB of the HD6770. But if you can get an HD7770 for a good price, that's your best bet..


			Radeon HD 5770 vs Radeon HD 6770 vs Radeon HD 7770 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software


----------



## Thunder162 (Oct 10, 2021)

siryoink said:


> I'd keep the E7500, it was faster than the lower clocked C2Q in some apps.
> 
> The 8400GS was a slug even when it was new.  512MB 9600GT or a Radeon 6770 are roughly the same vintage but way faster.


Q6600 G0 can clock easly 3 Ghz , and a quad core is more efficient even in old-gaming.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While true, the HD 5770 was the better card and had 2GB of RAM instead of the 1GB of the HD6770. But if you can get an HD7770 for a good price, that's your best bet..
> 
> 
> Radeon HD 5770 vs Radeon HD 6770 vs Radeon HD 7770 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software


I can,t see any 5770 with 2gb of ram only 1gb.The ATI Radeon Cape Verde HD7700 1GB is available on line for £28  plus postage from CEX but you never know what version you are going to get from them.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 10, 2021)

Thunder162 said:


> Q6600 G0 can clock easly 3 Ghz , and a quad core is more efficient even in old-gaming.


I had like 5 Q6600s, my last was the best @ 4GHz with just over stock voltage, it did 3.4 without touching anything.. was so hot all the time.. 1 did 3.9 and the rest did 3.8. If you can run something like an E8600 at 4700-4800MHz all the time you will have the IPC gain and will be as strong as a stock Q6600 for total horsepower. FSB should be around 550 or so to get that memory working nice


----------



## Thunder162 (Oct 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I had like 5 Q6600s, my last was the best @ 4GHz with just over stock voltage, it did 3.4 without touching anything.. was so hot all the time.. 1 did 3.9 and the rest did 3.8. If you can run something like an E8600 at 4700-4800MHz all the time you will have the IPC gain and will be as strong as a stock Q6600 for total horsepower. FSB should be around 550 or so to get that memory working nice


oh yep , that's it. q6600 was a beast in those years . personally , bought it two years ago for 20 euros,now use it 24/7 in a custom NAS build. 3ghz rock-solid. but i feel can push it over .


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 10, 2021)

I mean 775 chips are cheap as dirt, just grab a q9550 or something for ~$20.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 10, 2021)

I don't have my E8600 anymore thanks to a "friend" that stole it and a board from me. I do have my X3360 still, and she will run up to about 4.1, or around 475fsb. Its not stellar, but its better than a poke in the eye with a dull stick. I agree they should be cheap by now..

Edit:

Its about as strong as a stock i5 750 when she's clocked up.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 10, 2021)

Thunder162 said:


> oh yep , that's it. q6600 was a beast in those years . personally , bought it two years ago for 20 euros,now use it 24/7 in a custom NAS build. 3ghz rock-solid. but i feel can push it over .










 i think i will go for the Q6600.But people have said that not all socket 775 cpu s  will work, it depends what make of mother board you have apparently . How do i find out if the Q6600 will work with mine?It is all confusing with so many different CPU,s that can use socket 775.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 10, 2021)

I run the Q9550 (faster front side bus than the Q6600); it is also around $20

Q9550 has a TDP of 95W (2.83 GHz, FSB 1333 MHz, cache 12M)
Q6600 has a TDP of 105W (2.4 GHz, FSB 1066 MHz, cache 8M)
so I would argue against the Q6600 and for the Q9550 (if your board supports it)


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> i think i will go for the Q6600.But people have said that not all socket 775 cpu s  will work, it depends what make of mother board you have apparently . How do i find out if the Q6600 will work with mine?It is all confusing with so many different CPU,s that can use socket 775.



If it runs an E7500, 99.883% it'll take a Q6600.  But if you want to be 100%, search the model number + CPU support.  Watch out for sketchy third-party sites if it's a no-name board.


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> How do i find out if the Q6600 will work with mine?


What is your motherboard model? I can't really see from the photos you posted.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While true, the HD 5770 was the better card and had 2GB of RAM instead of the 1GB of the HD6770. But if you can get an HD7770 for a good price, that's your best bet..
> 
> 
> Radeon HD 5770 vs Radeon HD 6770 vs Radeon HD 7770 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software


Iirc 6770 came in 2GB flavor



Greenslade said:


> Would that be to much for my PSU  baring in mind ,what people on here have been saying on here that it is not that good.What do you think about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the psu is Seasonic, Superflower, Andyson, or CWT Based. Not Sirfa/Sufa/Sirtec/Greatwall based.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I run the Q9550 (faster front side bus than the Q6600); it is also around $20
> 
> Q9550 has a TDP of 95W (2.83 GHz, FSB 1333 MHz, cache 12M)
> Q6600 has a TDP of 105W (2.4 GHz, FSB 1066 MHz, cache 8M)
> so I would argue against the Q6600 and for the Q9550 (if your board supports it)


Theres the rub ,i don,t know if it will, i will have to  see what modal the 775 board is when i get it.£20 in the uk for the Q9550.The Q6600 and the Q9400 £10.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 10, 2021)

Do you know if the PC is DDR2 or DDR3?


----------



## pavle (Oct 10, 2021)

This board is most definitely DDR2, I'd guess it's D946GZIS - have one like it myself (looks about right).  
Graphics card? Just use HD7850, driver 14.4 (pack_2) with 2GB and easy on your PSU.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 10, 2021)

pavle said:


> This board is most definitely DDR2, I'd guess it's D946GZIS - have one like it myself (looks about right).



If so, here are the supported CPUs
Supported Processors for the Intel® Desktop Board D946GZIS

However
CPU-Upgrade: Intel D946GZIS processor support
claims the Q6600 'may be supported'

forget my idea about the Q9550; second time now that I have been mistaken in this thread.


----------



## pavle (Oct 10, 2021)

In the case it is the GZIS one  then I can confirm Q6600 works well on it. Have it on my own - it was originally with C2D E6300 (1.8GHz only). Penryn (45nm) CPU's do not work on it.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 10, 2021)

pavle said:


> This board is most definitely DDR2, I'd guess it's D946GZIS - have one like it myself (looks about right).
> Graphics card? Just use HD7850, driver 14.4 (pack_2) with 2GB and easy on your PSU.


It can,t be right i have a  E7500 @2.93GHz that one is not in the list. 



Andy Shiekh said:


> If so, here are the supported CPUs
> Supported Processors for the Intel® Desktop Board D946GZIS
> 
> However
> ...


It can,t be the board he sugests it does not mention  the one i have in the  PC Core 2 duo  E7500  2.93 ghz 
I did not think of asking the seller if it was DDR3 ,
I assumed because there was 4gb in there that it was DDR3.

E67002.66 GHz


----------



## pavle (Oct 10, 2021)

Ok so it's newer, even better, which one is it (it's written on the board and in BIOS)? And no, 4GB of RAM doesn't mean it's DDR3.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 10, 2021)

You want to run only latest XP games on it ?
If that's the case, a mid range DX10-11 GPU would be best (for budget, unless you get a good deal on high end DX10 stuff).
I wouldn't get GCN/Maxwell class hardware though (too limiting when compatibility issue happends on driver side).

Second thing : Don't buy better CPU unless you will play a lot of Quad Core/thread optimised games.
You can always enable more eye candy with faster GPU (higher res. + AA), that's indifferent to CPU performance.



Dr. Dro said:


> The 780 Ti/Titan Black would be the fastest, *GTX 690* or 680 would work great as well... the GTX 295 or 285 would be more era-appropriate


According to this : https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3138/~/sli-support-in-windows-xp
GTX 680/670 SLI mode is *not* supported on Win Xp.


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 10, 2021)

Got it, it's the DG41RQ 


It has very good compatibility and will accept pretty much any Core 2 CPU. Supports the Q9650 and even a range of Xeons.
Intel support page


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> I mean 775 chips are cheap as dirt, just grab a q9550 or something for ~$20.



 P4-630's are the best


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Thunder162 said:


> Q6600 G0 can clock easly 3 Ghz , and a quad core is more efficient even in old-gaming.


This. However...


Greenslade said:


> It can,t be right i have a E7500 @2.93GHz that one is not in the list.


If it's running an E7500, it will be able to run a Q9450, Q9550 or Q9650 as the microcode for the E7500 is in the same code set as the Q9xxx series as indicated here;


			https://www.intel.com/content/dam/support/us/en/documents/boardsandkits/desktop-boards/DG41RQ.pdf
		

That board will run anything in the Core 2/Xeon Socket 775 range EXCEPT the Extreme model CPUs.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 10, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Got it, it's the DG41RQ
> View attachment 220264
> It has very good compatibility and will accept pretty much any Core 2 CPU. Supports the Q9650 and even a range of Xeons.
> Intel support page



So DDR2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> The ATI Radeon Cape Verde HD7700 1GB is available on line for £28 plus postage from CEX but you never know what version you are going to get from them.


Here is another set of numbers for you to consider..


			Radeon HD 7770 vs GeForce GTX 460 v2 vs GeForce GTX 560 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Here is another set of numbers for you to consider..
> 
> 
> Radeon HD 7770 vs GeForce GTX 460 v2 vs GeForce GTX 560 [videocardbenchmark.net] by PassMark Software


Yup the 7770 sips power

7790 beats the 560 ti


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> P4-630's are the best


You know, they still sell P4 630s for s775 new in Lithuania. Only 10 Euros and tray model of P4 630 is yours. Local shipping is 3 Euros. Here's the link:








						Procesorius Intel 4 630 Intel Pentium 4 630 3.00Ghz 2MB Tray, 3.00GHz, LGA 775, 2MB - 1a.lt
					

1A.LT yra viena didžiausių internetinių parduotuvių Lietuvoje, turinti daugiametę patirtį. Kokybiškas aptarnavimas ir geriausi prekių pasiūlymai.




					www.1a.lt


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup the 7770 sips power
> 
> 7790 beats the 560 ti


My point was not about power usage as that is not a serious concern for the OP. I was pointing out that those three cards are within spitting distance performance wise and the costs are in the ballpark of each other.








						PALIT GEFORCE GTX 560 Ti 1280MB GDDR5 PCI-E GRAPHICS CARD  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PALIT GEFORCE GTX 560 Ti 1280MB GDDR5 PCI-E GRAPHICS CARD at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



GTX560TI









						Pny Nvidia geforce gt 520 1gb graphics card GPU full height bracket version   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pny Nvidia geforce gt 520 1gb graphics card GPU full height bracket version  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



HD7770

But then there is the 6870 which is an entirely better card for 40quid;








						XFX AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Graphics Card Dual DVI HDMI Mini DP  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for XFX AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Graphics Card Dual DVI HDMI Mini DP at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Just something to think about..


----------



## siryoink (Oct 11, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Iirc 6770 came in 2GB flavor



Since he's doing an XP build, it could be to his advantage to stick to a 1GB card.  32-bit XP only recognizes 4GB TOTAL, RAM and video card combined.  So if he has a 2GB card, it will only see 2GB of system memory.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 11, 2021)

siryoink said:


> Since he's doing an XP build, it could be to his advantage to stick to a 1GB card.  32-bit XP only recognizes 4GB TOTAL, RAM and video card combined.  *So if he has a 2GB card, it will only see 2GB of system memory.*


Thank you for your words of wisdom :




Next time, please check facts before spreading second hand knowledge.


----------



## siryoink (Oct 11, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> Thank you for your words of wisdom :
> View attachment 220343
> Next time, please check facts before spreading second hand knowledge.



Congrats on turning on the PAE switch.  I'm sure no one has ever done that before.  Now post some benchmarks showing how much of your 12GB is actually being utilized.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. However...
> 
> If it's running an E7500, it will be able to run a Q9450, Q9550 or Q9650 as the microcode for the E7500 is in the same code set as the Q9xxx series as indicated here;
> 
> ...





lexluthermiester said:


> My point was not about power usage as that is not a serious concern for the OP. I was pointing out that those three cards are within spitting distance performance wise and the costs are in the ballpark of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lexluthermiester said:


> My point was not about power usage as that is not a serious concern for the OP. I was pointing out that those three cards are within spitting distance performance wise and the costs are in the ballpark of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 7770


pavle said:


> This board is most definitely DDR2, I'd guess it's D946GZIS - have one like it myself (looks about right).
> Graphics card? Just use HD7850, driver 14.4 (pack_2) with 2GB and easy on your PSU.


I think you are right about it only being DDR2.I think it is this motherboard .Does that mean i can only go for CPU,S  code name *_Wolfdale* it does say some Xeon cpu,s are *Wolfdale*the Quad ones are not *Wolfdale*have i got that right i can only use ones that say *Wolfdale*?Why do they have so many CPU,S with the same socket number when you can only use a handful of cpi,s?Why didn,t they change the number of the socket?







lexluthermiester said:


> This. However...
> 
> If it's running an E7500, it will be able to run a Q9450, Q9550 or Q9650 as the microcode for the E7500 is in the same code set as the Q9xxx series as indicated here;
> 
> ...


It says it is *Wolfdale*i take it i can only use the *Wolfdale*ones?


https://www.cpu-list.com › cpu-list-lga775-lga771


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 11, 2021)

siryoink said:


> Congrats on turning on the PAE switch.  I'm sure no one has ever done that before.  Now post some benchmarks showing how much of your 12GB is actually being utilized.


I wouldn't have only 3GB available with moded PAE (to enable 4GB+ adress support you think of, this is what Win XP SP3 has build-in [no mods/tweaks needed]).
Which still means your 2GB VRAM = RAM - 2GB under XP 32-bit is wrong.




I don't have higher VRAM utilisation of Titan X screenshots, BUT have a video of GTX 780 Ti as substitute (3GB - 3GB = 0GB) :


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> My point was not about power usage as that is not a serious concern for the OP. I was pointing out that those three cards are within spitting distance performance wise and the costs are in the ballpark of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 560ti £25 plus postage.The hd7770  that one for 35 has been sold, cheapest one now is £50.The 6870 is also £25 plus postage at CEX.
HW Bench
GTX 560 Ti
The GeForce GTX 560 Ti is the better performing card based on the game benchmark suite used (5 combinations of games and resolutions).Once again thinks for your input to my post Lex.



Andy Shiekh said:


> So DDR2


It seems so.



eidairaman1 said:


> Id go with the 6770 for memory capacity


But Lex said the 5770 is better.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 11, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I think you are right about it only being DDR2.I think it is this motherboard .Does that mean i can only go for CPU,S  code name *_Wolfdale* it does say some Xeon cpu,s are *Wolfdale*the Quad ones are not *Wolfdale*have i got that right i can only use ones that say *Wolfdale*?Why do they have so many CPU,S with the same socket number when you can only use a handful of cpi,s?Why didn,t they change the number of the socket?
> 
> It says it is *Wolfdale*i take it i can only use the *Wolfdale*ones?



Short answer:  You can use any Conroe, Kentsfield, Wolfdale or Yorkfield processor.

Edit:  ...for LGA775; that is, Core 2 Duo and Quad.  Despite your mention of them, I forgot about Wolfdale Xeons.

Long answer:


Spoiler



Wolfdale was simply an internal Intel project/product code name for the 45nm successors to the Conroe dual-core chips.  The Conroe family consists of:

Conroe (65nm), Wolfdale (45nm) - Dual Core
Kentsfield (65nm), Yorkfield (45nm) - Quad Core

All are pin- and instruction-set-identical; varying in frequency, FSB, cache size and process node.  Many, if not most, boards released prior to Wolfdale/Yorkfield could run them with a simple BIOS update.

A processor codename is shorthand for a specific configuration of the silicon die, so Wolfdale is a Core 2-based dual-core manufactured on 45nm.  But it's not always that straightforward; quad-core 45nm Xeon chips were Harpertown rather than Yorkfield.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 11, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Short answer:  You can use any Conroe, Kentsfield, Wolfdale or Yorkfield processor.
> 
> Long answer:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that valued  information.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

siryoink said:


> Since he's doing an XP build, it could be to his advantage to stick to a 1GB card.  32-bit XP only recognizes 4GB TOTAL, RAM and video card combined.  So if he has a 2GB card, it will only see 2GB of system memory.


This is wrong. Ignore it.



Greenslade said:


> The 6870 is also £25 plus postage at CEX.


I'd go for that. Seems like a good price.



Greenslade said:


> But Lex said the 5770 is better.


Performance wise, yes. This is because the model number name game of the time shifted around performance tiers. The 5770 was the best 57xx card. But in the 67xx models the 6790 was the best so the 6770 was a lower tier. So even though the 5770 & 6770 had similar number names, they were not in the same performance class.

Honestly, the 6850 kicks the 57xx and 67xx in the nadds. Go with that. It will be an excellent GPU for XP and with a quad core CPU would complete that build.



Greenslade said:


> It says it is *Wolfdale*i take it i can only use the *Wolfdale*ones?


No. The reason I mentioned the microcode and linked you the Intel CPU list PDF is so that you can see all your options. This way you can make a choice that will best fit what you need/want. Honestly, Wolfdale isn't the best you can do for that system.


----------



## pavle (Oct 12, 2021)

Radeon HD 5770 = HD 6770 = 800/5 shaders and 40 texture units;
Radeon HD 6850 =  960/5 shaders and 48 texture units. Ooooo so much faster. Not. A tad, with a better tessellation unit, still only 1 triangle per clock.
If you have Wolfdale now, I don't know how though since it's 65nm but still, you can easily try some 45nm CPUs (E8xxx or Q8xxx and Q9xxx) in that board.


----------



## Thunder162 (Oct 12, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> Thanks for that valued  information.


Could you show me the mainboard tab of cpu-z ?

So, 6850/70 are a good choice for this build , at right price,care for PSU and cables..


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 12, 2021)

I am rocking what will properly be a overkill Windows XP Gaming ITX RIG but I am happy and it's really silent, fast and just works.

CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 (If my memory surf me correct)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
Mobo: Asus P9D-I (Intel C222 chipset)
RAM: 2x2GB ECC Memory
GFX: MSI N750 Ti TF 2GD5/OC
SSD: KingFast 256GB SSD
PSU: SeaSonic SFG 300W Industrial SFX PSU
Case: Fractal Design Core 500
OS: Windows XP Pro 32bit

Only thing I am thinking about changing is the CMOS battery it's dead but they cost too much because it's not a standard battery and I been thinking about a GTX 950 or something with a DisplayPort because I use this on my Asus ROG Strix XG27UQ 4K monitor.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 12, 2021)

pavle said:


> Radeon HD 5770 = HD 6770 = 800/5 shaders and 40 texture units;
> Radeon HD 6850 =  960/5 shaders and 48 texture units. Ooooo so much faster. Not. A tad, with a better tessellation unit, still only 1 triangle per clock.
> If you have Wolfdale now, I don't know how though since it's 65nm but still, you can easily try some 45nm CPUs (E8xxx or Q8xxx and Q9xxx) in that board.


It looks like this one an Intel DG-41RQ   MicroATX it does not say if it is DDR2 or 3.Is this a better or worse board than than the Wolfdale modal?
I should have asked these questions before i bought it.I did not know at the. time how many different 775 boards they are.After the seller being so vague when i asked what GPU card was in there and just saying it is a 512mb, what kind of answer  is that?.Hindsight is a wonderful thing.
I am thinking of going for either the Q6600 the cheapest price for that is £8 shipped.Q9400 £12 shipped.Thanks for your help, hope your day is going well.



Andy Shiekh said:


> 432W on the 12V line; not bad.


It,s not going to be good if there are no cabals for the graphics card.What cabal would i have to buy  1x 6 pin can you give me a link thanks.


----------



## Thunder162 (Oct 12, 2021)

Okay , if this is DG41RQ , i have read pdf datasheet. its a ddr2 667/800 memory support.
For CPUs the support are generic core 2 quad , BUT *only* 95W . So if u want Q6600 , *MUST BE* 95W tdp version, stepping G0 of course ,recognize it of code on cpu physically  "QXVD or SLACR".
Btw , from Q8200 to Q9650 are most 95W tdp.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> It looks like this one an Intel DG-41RQ MicroATX it does not say if it is DDR2


That board takes DDR2 as found listed in the below product guide page.


			https://www.intel.com/content/dam/support/us/en/documents/boardsandkits/desktop-boards/G41/DG41RQ/DG41RQ_ProductGuide01.pdf


----------



## siryoink (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is wrong. Ignore it.



Sure, lots of people ignore good advice.  Just because you CAN do something, doesn't mean you should.  I can drop a V8 in a Dodge Omni.  Doesn't mean it's a great idea.

He's building a retro PC for retro gaming.  I'm sure he can enable PAE, install something like the Dibya kernel hack, etc..  but if he's really looking for a retro gaming build, I doubt his goal is to install some third party hacks to run modern hardware on a XP system. 

Still not sure why people even bother doing that.  Most XP apps are unable to address more than 2GB individually anyways, so you won't be running modern games on it. 

And even the hacks that allow this, the games and apps are slower than they would be running under 7 or 10 due to having to pass thru XP's memory allocation space.  WDDM?  DirectX12?

12GB video card in XP?  Sure, it's poorly optimized, won't run most of the thing's you'd want to run on it, and it's gaming slower than if it was on a modern OS, but hey!  It technically works.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 12, 2021)

siryoink said:


> Since he's doing an XP build, it could be to his advantage to stick to a 1GB card.  32-bit XP only recognizes 4GB TOTAL, RAM and video card combined.  So if he has a 2GB card, it will only see 2GB of system memory.



So why not use the 64 bit XP?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 12, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I am rocking what will properly be a overkill Windows XP Gaming ITX RIG but I am happy and it's really silent, fast and just works.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 (If my memory surf me correct)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
> ...





Andy Shiekh said:


> 432W on the 12V line; not bad.


I see i can get a
15pin SATA Power to 6pin PCI-E Express Adapter Cable​for as little as £1.50?I did not realize they were so cheap. Whether or not the power supply will have any spare cables ,or be capable of running one let alone one with two 6pin ones is another thing.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 12, 2021)

A SATA connector does not carry much current; 4.5A for each voltage, so 54W at 12V


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 12, 2021)

siryoink said:


> And even the hacks that allow this, the games and apps are slower than they would be running under 7 or 10 due to having to pass thru XP's memory allocation space.  WDDM?  DirectX12?
> 
> 12GB video card in XP?  Sure, it's poorly optimized, won't run most of the thing's you'd want to run on it, and it's gaming slower than if it was on a modern OS, but hey!  It technically works.









^Win XP wins, who would have thought ?

Here's older 3DMark 2000 (works fine) :


And here's Crysis :

Card works fine.

Again : I *DID NOT* changed/modified/tweaked Windows in ANY way to make it work.
The only thing needed was .inf file edit that added it's Hardware ID to NV installer.
Also, NV *does* *NOT* require you to install any 3-rd party patches/tweaks or mods to make older titans (like Titan "OG" or Titan Black) work on Windows XP. Both are officially supported on WinXP (just check Supported products tab here) : https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/105040/en-us
^You will also notice there is no "VRAM warning : Do not use 6GB cards on Windows XP 32-bit" in drivers notes.

Still, my reason of posting my screenshot was to provide evidence about your wrong assumption, and NOT to encourage OP to buy this card to use (which is too expensive either way).


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> So why not use the 64 bit XP?



XP64 is a dumpster fire w.r.t. drivers.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 12, 2021)

Didn't know that.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 12, 2021)

Thunder162 said:


> Okay , if this is DG41RQ , i have read pdf datasheet. its a ddr2 667/800 memory support.
> For CPUs the support are generic core 2 quad , BUT *only* 95W . So if u want Q6600 , *MUST BE* 95W tdp version, stepping G0 of course ,recognize it of code on cpu physically  "QXVD or SLACR".
> Btw , from Q8200 to Q9650 are most 95W tdp.


Thanks for that info.So as long as  they are 95w they are fine. 



Andy Shiekh said:


> So why not use the 64 bit XP?


I did not know XP came in 64bit?


----------



## pavle (Oct 12, 2021)

You can go ahead put a Q9400 on that board if you have Q6600 and Q9400 to choose. It's cooler (45nm) unless you can get higher clocked one.
And yes, 2 slots for either DDR2 667 or 800MHz on Intel DG41RQ.
512MB graphics card? People that don't know about GPU's usually name graphics cards by amount of memory. I know of quite a few of such, same thing, in the Pentium4 days they named a processor by its frequency, not the amount of work it can do in parallel.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 12, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I did not know XP came in 64bit?



XP64 was released fairly late in the XP lifecycle, as a stopgap (in my opinion) for customers that were slow to adopt Vista or W7 but still needed 64-bit hardware support.  MS never really pushed it out as a consumer OS, so it wasn't widely distributed, and lots of hardware had poor or nonexistent compatible drivers.  I don't know if you're thinking about trying it, but don't.

EDIT:  It's been correctly pointed out that XP 64 came out well before Vista, let alone W7..


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> A SATA connector does not carry much current; 4.5A for each voltage, so 54W at 12V





Andy Shiekh said:


> 432W on the 12V line; not bad.


It does not look very promising Ezcool 500w psu Silent fan technology 24 & 20 Pin Ready Meets Intel v2.03 enhanced +12V Over-voltage and current protection +3.3V;+5V;+12V 100% Burn-in and hipot tested; short circuit protection EMI Filter built-in For 775; AM2 and all backward compatible CPU's White boxed CE/ FCC/ UL approved ROHS Compliant PSU Ratings: +12V 34A +3.3V 28A +5V 30A -5V 0.3A -12V 0.8A +5VSB 3.0A Connectors Included: 1 x 24 & 20 Pin Main Power 1 x 4 pins Main Power 2 x HDD/CD-ROM Power 1 x FDD Power 2 x Serial ATA .Most of the cabals look like they are Molex connectors. That's not going to be satisfying It is ready for me to pick it up from the click and collect store tomorrow. From looking at the PSU it looks like I will have to buy a new one.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 12, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> XP64 was released fairly late in the XP lifecycle, as a stopgap (in my opinion) for customers that were slow to adopt Vista or W7 but still needed 64-bit hardware support.  MS never really pushed it out as a consumer OS, so it wasn't widely distributed, and lots of hardware had poor or nonexistent compatible drivers.  I don't know if you're thinking about trying it, but don't.


Thanks for that, no I was not going to try it.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 12, 2021)

> 80-watt Hamster said:
> 
> 
> lots of hardware had poor or nonexistent compatible drivers.  I don't know if you're thinking about trying it, but don't.


The only problem I had, was that EAX strangely failed, IIRC. When I was testing Halo Custom Edition. Lots of driver support for Asus' socket 775 motherboards.

Often times, at least with socket 775, no benefit from Vista and 7 and they would just use more RAM than XP x64 Edition! Vista x64 and 7 x64 usually isn't recommended for <5 GB of RAM.

Microsoft killed Direct Sound support with Vista and later, so XP is recommended, unless you're able to find a way to emulate EAX for DirectX 8.1- DirectX 9-era games.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 12, 2021)

W7 x64 works just fine on 4 gig of ram.


----------



## pavle (Oct 12, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> ... From looking at the PSU it looks like I will have to buy a new one.


Not necessarily, without any upgrading of CPU (it has high enough frequency) you can just put a GeForce GTX 750 (requires no additional power connector) card in there and it's good enough for almost all older games.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

siryoink said:


> Sure, lots of people ignore good advice.


It's not good advice, it is woefully incorrect. It seems your understanding of 32bit Windows needs improvement. See to that and quit spouting disinformation.



agent_x007 said:


> Still, my reason of posting my screenshot was to provide evidence about your wrong assumption and NOT to encourage OP to buy this card to use (which is too expensive either way).


Exactly. 

So, moving on...



Greenslade said:


> I see i can get a
> 15pin SATA Power to 6pin PCI-E Express Adapter Cable​for as little as £1.50?I did not realize they were so cheap. Whether or not the power supply will have any spare cables ,or be capable of running one let alone one with two 6pin ones is another thing.


Does the PSU you were looking at not have two PCIe connectors? You shouldn't need an adapter cable like that, but it should work fine.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not good advice, it is woefully incorrect. It seems your understanding of 32bit Windows needs improvement. See to that and quit spouting disinformation.
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> ...


I was talking about the PSU in the Pc it looks like it does not have any GPU connectors.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> XP64 was released fairly late in the XP lifecycle, as a stopgap (in my opinion) for customers that were slow to adopt Vista or W7 but still needed 64-bit hardware support.  MS never really pushed it out as a consumer OS, so it wasn't widely distributed, and lots of hardware had poor or nonexistent compatible drivers.  I don't know if you're thinking about trying it, but don't.


W7 wasnt even thought of , it wasnt until after the dumpster fire vista was.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I was talking about the PSU in the Pc it looks like it does not have any GPU connectors.


Gotcha. For some reason I thought you were replacing the PSU. Maybe I was thinking of another user/thread...


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Gotcha. For some reason I thought you were replacing the PSU. Maybe I was thinking of another user/thread...


Not yet anyway.Just collected it today, it is a big case there seems to be something rattling inside the case ,hope it is just a screw.  There are two more USB ports on the front when the door is flipped up.I thought just four on the back was not many.It looks as in the pictures in excellent conditionJust hope it is all working.It was not packed that well but a lot of people don,t know how to pack properly.I like this guys videos  







 how to pack bulky items.A very informative video.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 13, 2021)

Going to agree with qbit, the 285 is a great choice. Technically it was the last high end card to release under XP's reign before 7 took over, it can run most any DX9 title maxed out at any 2000s era resolution, and they are relatively quiet and cool for blower cards. 

I jsut got one for my XP PC, and for $42 it's a great card. What I woudl have given to have one of these growing up.....

Alternatively the geforce 260 216 core edition isnt much slower and can be had for $30. And has that funky 448 bit 896 MB VRAM buffer. Funky is cool.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 13, 2021)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Going to agree with qbit, the 285 is a great choice. Technically it was the last high end card to release under XP's reign before 7 took over, it can run most any DX9 title maxed out at any 2000s era resolution, and they are relatively quiet and cool for blower cards.
> 
> I jsut got one for my XP PC, and for $42 it's a great card. What I woudl have given to have one of these growing up.....
> 
> Alternatively the geforce 260 216 core edition isnt much slower and can be had for $30. And has that funky 448 bit 896 MB VRAM buffer. Funky is cool.


The problem with the 285   the power is 204w  meaning a 550 PSU plus the fact that and the 260  use 2x6 182w  for a 450 PSU.As people have mentioned on here they don,t think my PSU is up to the job.Certainly  for the 285  as my PSU is only 500w.Plus the fact i doubt if there is one 1x6 on there let alone two.Thanks for your input anyway. 



pavle said:


> Not necessarily, without any upgrading of CPU (it has high enough frequency) you can just put a GeForce GTX 750 (requires no additional power connector) card in there and it's good enough for almost all older games.


I looked at a video of someone testing it .It was the worst anyone had said about any of the recomdationds people have suggested on here.This guys video gave it a right slating. 







I would go for this one GTX660 2gb. on Cex £48 i can colect from the shop. It has to be good this guy never says good things about most of the cards he tests.And yet he gives it a thumbs up.It must be good.  







 i know i will have to buy a 1x6 cabal ,hopefully it will have a spare cabal to connect the 1x6 to.



pavle said:


> Not necessarily, without any upgrading of CPU (it has high enough frequency) you can just put a GeForce GTX 750 (requires no additional power connector) card in there and it's good enough for almost all older games.


I looked at a video of someone testing it .It was the worst anyone had said about any of the recomdationds people have suggested on here.This guys video gave it a right slating.https://youtu.be/KG3Enqa2MzE?t=410
Model - AX7850 2GBBD5-2DHPPE
The 7850. PowerColor PCS+ Radeon HD7850 2GB Graphics Video Card  
Removed from my own PC during upgrade, has been an excellent card.
I have stripped and cleaned inside and around the heatsink but the plastic shroud feels a little sticky, not that it should really bother you once installed.


       Comes boxed with all original fittings.That would be £64 would that be a good price bearing in mind it is boxed?
Ghost AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 PCIe x16 HDMI Graphics Card GPU £55 make an offer.



The seller just says used.    What should i go for the gtx660 2gb  at
  £48 or one of the 7850?The guy in the video recommenced the 7850 anything the guy recommends must be good.  He slates most of them off.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 13, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> The problem with the 285   the power is 204w  meaning a 550 PSU plus the fact that and the 260  use 2x6 182w  for a 450 PSU.As people have mentioned on here they don,t think my PSU is up to the job.Certainly  for the 285  as my PSU is only 500w.Plus the fact i doubt if there is one 1x6 on there let alone two.Thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> 
> I looked at a video of someone testing it .It was the worst anyone had said about any of the recomdationds people have suggested on here.This guys video gave it a right slating.
> ...



7850.  Pitcairn was a darn good piece of silicon.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 13, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 7850.  Pitcairn was a darn good piece of silicon.


Is it worth going for the 7850 over the GTX660,?if so is it worth me paying extra for the expensive  one that is boxed and cleaned for £64?If i make an offer on the other one i should be able to get it for £52 i should think.The GTX660 2GB  at CEX at £48 comes with a 24 month guarantee.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 13, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I am rocking what will properly be a overkill Windows XP Gaming ITX RIG but I am happy and it's really silent, fast and just works.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 (If my memory surf me correct)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
> ...


My XP rig is an optiplex 7010, the last optiplex dell made that was 
A) standard micro ATX
B) uses standard 24 pin connectors. 
C) is compatible with XP out of the box. 

an i5 3470 is an odd combo with a GTX 285, mostly because the thing doesnt put out much heat compared to core 2 era CPUs. I'm still debating downgrading (and I have a thing for old dell desktops for some reason). 


Greenslade said:


> The problem with the 285   the power is 204w  meaning a 550 PSU plus the fact that and the 260  use 2x6 182w  for a 450 PSU.As people have mentioned on here they don,t think my PSU is up to the job.Certainly  for the 285  as my PSU is only 500w.Plus the fact i doubt if there is one 1x6 on there let alone two.Thanks for your input anyway.


A 500w should have at least one 6 pin. running a 182w GPU shouldnt pose any issues for a 500w PSU. The 550w recommendation is made with poor quality PSUs in mine. 

What model is your PSU? manufacturer, ece? For all we know your generic supply could have superflower internals in it.



Greenslade said:


> Is it worth going for the 7850 over the GTX660,?if so is it worth me paying extra for the expensive  one that is boxed and cleaned for £64?If i make an offer on the other one i should be able to get it for £52 i should think.The GTX660 2GB  at CEX at £48 comes with a 24 month guarantee.


Dont bother with the cleaned one. Clean or not youre going to want to dissassemble the card and change the paste anyway, might as well get the card that needs a good dusting and save the cash.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 13, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> Is it worth going for the 7850 over the GTX660,?if so is it worth me paying extra for the expensive  one that is boxed and cleaned for £64?If i make an offer on the other one i should be able to get it for £52 i should think.The GTX660 2GB  at CEX at £48 comes with a 24 month guarantee.



I think so, but admit to some bias due to very good experiences with that family of chips.  The 660 is hypothetically a little faster, and it's hard to say no to more performance for less money with a warranty.  Honestly, you can't really go wrong either way. GBP64 is a bit much to ask for a 7850 vs a 660 @ GBP48, however.  660 in that case, but it's a tougher call at 48 vs. 52 (IMO).

One nice thing about the 7850 is that its descendants were in use all the way through the R9 300 series, so the drivers are very well-developed.  I don't know that the Kepler family has aged as well.  More Nvidia-savvy folks may be of a differing opinion.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 13, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I think so, but admit to some bias due to very good experiences with that family of chips.  The 660 is hypothetically a little faster, and it's hard to say no to more performance for less money with a warranty.  Honestly, you can't really go wrong either way. GBP64 is a bit much to ask for a 7850 vs a 660 @ GBP48, however.  660 in that case, but it's a tougher call at 48 vs. 52 (IMO).
> 
> One nice thing about the 7850 is that its descendants were in use all the way through the R9 300 series, so the drivers are very well-developed.  I don't know that the Kepler family has aged as well.  More Nvidia-savvy folks may be of a differing opinion.


Unfortunately no 7850 in stock at CEX.  There  lots of versions of the 7850
Sapphire £55. Pitcirn.  2gb £42 Pitcirn. 1gb  £28.  Ghost  2gb £30 Ghost 1gb.  £22.  these would be the prices for them if they were in stock.Heres some pictures



lexluthermiester said:


> It's not good advice, it is woefully incorrect. It seems your understanding of 32bit Windows needs improvement. See to that and quit spouting disinformation.
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> ...


There is not one fan in there Apart from the one on the PSUone Molex cabal.I am a bit peed off that there is not one Fan in there apart from the one in the PSU.IT IS NOT GOING TO WORK WITH OUT A FAN'He also said he would send me a coda for XP. which he did not do  Can anyone tell me what board this i don,t think it is the one i thought it was. The picture of the side panal does thing on there count as a fan?I hope someone can give me more info on this? There is a cabal for a speaker no speaker is on it.  



lexluthermiester said:


> Gotcha. For some reason I thought you were replacing the PSU. Maybe I was thinking of another user/thread...


Can you look at my last post on here lots of questions  I would like you to give me some advice i am at a lost.Thanks Lex.The seller said it is working as it be. Needless to say i have not tried it yet.How can someone sell a PC without a back fan?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> £48 or one of the 7850?


That is the better of the cards in that post. I would recommend that 7850, or a 6850. 2GB model would be best, but for XP gaming a 1GB model would still be good.

The RAM you showed in the pics is DDR2-667. I'd suggest finding a matching stick on ebay so you can get 4GB in dual channel. Don't worry about the differences between 667mhz and 800mhz RAM. For that system the difference wouldn't matter much. The dual channel operation is far more important.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is the better of the cards in that post. I would recommend that 7850, or a 6850. 2GB model would be best, but for XP gaming a 1GB model would still be good.
> 
> The RAM you showed in the pics is DDR2-667. I'd suggest finding a matching stick on ebay so you can get 4GB in dual channel. Don't worry about the differences between 667mhz and 800mhz RAM. For that system the difference wouldn't matter much. The dual channel operation is far more important.


There were two two ram sticks i took it out to show you.
What about the question about there being
*NO FAN IN THE BACK OF THE CASE*?
There is also a cabal with *SPEAKER *not connected  to anything,
 i can not see a speaker in there.
*How can a PC work without a back fan in the case?*
I think i have been sold a potato   If i put one of those high powered Graphics cards in, surely i will need a back fan in the case?I do have another PC i was hoping to swop the fan out of there to the new case, but it is to small Would you not agree it does need a fan in the back of the case?Have you ever known a PC that does not have a fan in the back of the case?Does that  round plastic thing on the side panal mean i don,t need a fan in the back of the case?Hope you are  having a good day Lex.
What caba; do i need for this sata to sata x 6 ?



80-watt Hamster said:


> I think so, but admit to some bias due to very good experiences with that family of chips.  The 660 is hypothetically a little faster, and it's hard to say no to more performance for less money with a warranty.  Honestly, you can't really go wrong either way. GBP64 is a bit much to ask for a 7850 vs a 660 @ GBP48, however.  660 in that case, but it's a tougher call at 48 vs. 52 (IMO).
> 
> One nice thing about the 7850 is that its descendants were in use all the way through the R9 300 series, so the drivers are very well-developed.  I don't know that the Kepler family has aged as well.  More Nvidia-savvy folks may be of a differing opinion.


I have just seen this video and it looks like they are about even 







 and that is with the 1gb version of the 7850.One on eBay £38 make an offer the 1gb modal.I just ordered a 1 x 6 cabal.  
What would be a good cheap fan for this.?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 14, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> There were two two ram sticks i took it out to show you.
> What about the question about there being
> *NO FAN IN THE BACK OF THE CASE*?
> There is also a cabal with *SPEAKER *not connected  to anything,
> ...



Most cases don't come with built-in speakers anymore.  If you want POST beeps, grab a piezo speaker like this:




A PC can sometimes run without an exhaust fan, if the amount of heat the components generate is low enough.  Many did before processors started dissipating more than a few watts, relying on the PSU fan to pull in the small amount of fresh air required.  But yes, you'll want more than that if you add a graphics card.  The thing on the side panel is a duct for the CPU cooler, meant to help it get cool air from outside the case rather than relying on the already-warm air inside. 

Arctic F12 or P12 are decent for what they cost.  I like Noctua Redux fans, but a fan is a fan for the most part.  Grab a 120mm that tickles your fancy and call it a day.

I don't understand your question about SATA.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 14, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Most cases don't come with built-in speakers anymore.  If you want POST beeps, grab a piezo speaker like this:
> 
> View attachment 220831
> A PC can sometimes run without an exhaust fan, if the amount of heat the components generate is low enough.  Many did before processors started dissipating more than a few watts, relying on the PSU fan to pull in the small amount of fresh air required.  But yes, you'll want more than that if you add a graphics card.  The thing on the side panel is a duct for the CPU cooler, meant to help it get cool air from outside the case rather than relying on the already-warm air inside.
> ...


I sorted that out I wanted to get a connecter so I could add a 6 pin for the GPU. I got this, I got the PC working it was giving me the red flashing light. Checked the ram I was using the PC VGA, I decided to try the VGA on the graphics card, it is all working now, but it is bloody loud. I have not changed the thermal paste yet on the CPU as I wanted to see if it was working before I do that. There's not a lot I can do about a noisy CPU fan I suppose.I thought I would have to get a fan, I was hoping to swap out a fan from another computer but it is too small.Can you give me links to the fans thanks Thanks for your advice.I have no idea what the 512mb card is in there.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 14, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> According to this : https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3138/~/sli-support-in-windows-xp
> GTX 680/670 SLI mode is *not* supported on Win Xp.



Sorry for late reply, real life caught up - it isn't supported, indeed, but the 690 is still a nice card to have for this purpose. It can, or at least _could_ be found for a reasonable price until recently, and a lot of XP/Vista-era games make use of PhysX that is best offloaded to a secondary processor (eg. Batman Arkham series, Mafia II, etc). Cheers


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 14, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I sorted that out I wanted to get a connecter so I could add a 6 pin for the GPU. I got this, I got the PC working it was giving me the red flashing light. Checked the ram I was using the PC VGA, I decided to try the VGA on the graphics card, it is all working now, but it is bloody loud. I have not changed the thermal paste yet on the CPU as I wanted to see if it was working before I do that. There's not a lot I can do about a noisy CPU fan I suppose.I thought I would have to get a fan, I was hoping to swap out a fan from another computer but it is too small.Can you give me links to the fans thanks Thanks for your advice.I have no idea what the 512mb card is in there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 220841



Manufacturer links for fans:

Arctic F12
Arctic P12
Noctua NF-P12 Redux

And 120mm fans on PCPartPicker


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 14, 2021)

Dr. Dro said:


> Sorry for late reply, real life caught up - it isn't supported, indeed, but the 690 is still a nice card to have for this purpose. It can, or at least _could_ be found for a reasonable price until recently, and a lot of XP/Vista-era games make use of PhysX that is best offloaded to a secondary processor (eg. Batman Arkham series, Mafia II, etc). Cheers


No problem the more the merrier. There way of my league.
I think I will stick with AMD like I first said on here.


----------



## Remeca (Oct 14, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> Unfortunately no 7850 in stock at CEX.  There  lots of versions of the 7850
> Sapphire £55. Pitcirn.  2gb £42 Pitcirn. 1gb  £28.  Ghost  2gb £30 Ghost 1gb.  £22.  these would be the prices for them if they were in stock.Heres some pictures
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same CPU in a W10 PC at 3.6GHz with the bsel tape mod, have you considered that for some free extra performance?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 14, 2021)

Remeca said:


> I have that same CPU in a W10 PC at 3.6GHz with the bsel tape mod, have you considered that for some free extra performance?


All though i do have a Windows10 with a 1060.So i am just interested in  XP for retro gaming.All tough i am not that impressed with this PC it is making a lot of noise.Of course if it is the CPU fan i understand that can,t be replaced.
It is either that or the PSU,i don,t know how to  them. I was hoping it would be  Quieter,It is not going to be that quite bearing in mind its 14 or so years.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 14, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> All though i do have a Windows10 with a 1060.So i am just interested in  XP for retro gaming.All tough i am not that impressed with this PC it is making a lot of noise.Of course if it is the CPU fan i understand that can,t be replaced.
> It is either that or the PSU,i don,t know how to test.to test them. I was hoping it would be  Quieter,It is not going to be that quite bearing in mind its 14 or so years.



The CPU fan can absolutely be replaced, or the entire cooler.  Tons of 775-compatible coolers on eBay.  Heck, I'll send you one for the cost of postage.

Now, when you say loud, is it a whirring or whooshing noise, or more like a grinding?  I don't know/remember how that board's BIOS is set up, but you can usually set fan speeds to either a couple of built-in temp-controlled speeds or to full speed.  So if the fan is running really fast, it's either set to do that or is spinning up because the chip is hot.  Do you have monitoring software installed?


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 15, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> No problem the more the merrier. There way of my league.
> I think I will stick with AMD like I first said on here.



Certainly an unexpected development, given AMD cut driver support significantly earlier. NV still provided support for XP and their DX10 class cards well into 2014, 2016 for the Quadro FX series. But all that matters is that one gets a great experience, and if you manage to do that, happy for you man! Enjoy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> There were two two ram sticks i took it out to show you.


Oh, I'm sorry. It seemed like just one stick the way you showed the pictures. If you'll got two already, you're golden in the RAM department.


Greenslade said:


> What about the question about there being
> *NO FAN IN THE BACK OF THE CASE*?


That's actually fairly normal. Most manufacturers will not install a rear fan if the thermal load of the system doesn't need it. Remember, there is an exhaust fan in the PSU, and those fans are high quality.


Greenslade said:


> I think i have been sold a potato


Remind us what you paid?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. It seemed like just one stick the way you showed the pictures. If you'll got two already, you're golden in the RAM department.
> 
> That's actually fairly normal. Most manufacturers will not install a rear fan if the thermal load of the system doesn't need it. Remember, there is an exhaust fan in the PSU, and those fans are high quality.
> 
> Remind us what you paid?





lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. It seemed like just one stick the way you showed the pictures. If you'll got two already, you're golden in the RAM department.
> 
> That's actually fairly normal. Most manufacturers will not install a rear fan if the thermal load of the system doesn't need it. Remember, there is an exhaust fan in the PSU, and those fans are high quality.
> 
> Remind us what you paid?


Thanks for that about the fan.£30 pounds.It is very noisy, but then i have an IMAC. i also have a HPZ230 which is very quite to.
Because the PC i just got is a lot older than both my other PC,s i would not expect it to be so quite.I would like to know whether  the noise problem is with the CPU fan or the PSU. I will take the CPU fan off and clean it, and reapply the thermal paste.There is no way for me of testing the PSU.Other things a tried the PC,s VGA and it does not work, is that what happens when there is graphics card in the PC?VGA works in the graphics card ,i can,t see what graphics card it is in the system?I did see this i don,t know whether this will work with my CPU as this is for AMD.https://youtu.be/6NcZCMu5kCw?t=81.It was nosier using the HDD drive it came with.I have a SSD in now with XP. I saw this video about the red light beeping ,it is not beeping now but the red light is flashing.https://youtu.be/WOs35a73CnA?t=7i guess there must be dust in there.The sound i here is like wereing sound and when you put a seashell on your ear, hope you can understand  it is hard to explain.So i don,t want to spend much money on it, i can all ways send it back but i can,t say it isnt working though.It is going to be a job packing it back to the seller.As it was poorly packed.Of course  i will have to pay the postage.Perhaps i am asking for to much for a PC of that age. Thats the sound i mean the sound of a boiler when when you have been using water.I must admit i am disappointed with it.One more thing i can,t get the os to fill the screen. It is bliss when the PC is off ,i can,t hear a sound from my IMAC.



80-watt Hamster said:


> The CPU fan can absolutely be replaced, or the entire cooler.  Tons of 775-compatible coolers on eBay.  Heck, I'll send you one for the cost of postage.
> 
> Now, when you say loud, is it a whirring or whooshing noise, or more like a grinding?  I don't know/remember how that board's BIOS is set up, but you can usually set fan speeds to either a couple of built-in temp-controlled speeds or to full speed.  So if the fan is running really fast, it's either set to do that or is spinning up because the chip is hot.  Do you have monitoring software installed?


Thanks again ,but you live in the USA i live in the UK.
More whooshing i think but there is a bit of rattle.I will check that the Bios out thanks.  No i don,t sorry to say.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> £30


For what you got, that's not bad. You seem to have got a good deal.


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For what you got, that's not bad. You seem to have got a good deal.


Thanks but what about the noise problems?
And what about it not covering the whole of the monitor  screen?
These are the screen resolutions
1600x1200
1200x1024
800x600
where is  1920x1080 it is not on there why? I did have a Raspberry R4 that had the same problem it would not fill up the whole of the monitor. Is this how they should sound it sounds like is in an air tunnel, that is noisy?  







 And it does not fill the whole screen of the monitor Good deal for a tenner 







 even though a dodge PSU.Good tune in the video How come it is  using the whole of the monitor, and mine does not when he is using a core to duo like mine?This is doing well with Core 2 Duo Extreme X6800 and 8800 GTX Ultra OC


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 16, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> The CPU fan can absolutely be replaced, or the entire cooler.  Tons of 775-compatible coolers on eBay.  Heck, I'll send you one for the cost of postage.
> 
> Now, when you say loud, is it a whirring or whooshing noise, or more like a grinding?  I don't know/remember how that board's BIOS is set up, but you can usually set fan speeds to either a couple of built-in temp-controlled speeds or to full speed.  So if the fan is running really fast, it's either set to do that or is spinning up because the chip is hot.  Do you have monitoring software installed?


I have disconnected the  CPU and it is still making a noise with a bit of a rattle.But left it on the CPU.As you can see it is not taking up the full screen?


----------



## Tartaros (Oct 16, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> No problem the more the merrier. There way of my league.
> I think I will stick with AMD like I first said on here.


I'd probably go with a HD7000 series, AMD drivers tend to age better than Nvidia's, R200s I suppose are good enough but can suck a lot of power.

For the physx part, I think you can get a 9300ge and use it as physx processor. Maybe you can find the old ageia physx card, I think it was pci based?


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 16, 2021)

Tartaros said:


> I'd probably go with a HD7000 series, AMD drivers tend to age better than Nvidia's, R200s I suppose are good enough but can suck a lot of power.
> 
> For the physx part, I think you can get a 9300ge and use it as physx processor. Maybe you can find the old ageia physx card, I think it was pci based?


It is a crap CPU HEATSINK FAN to get off ,i spent ages trying to get it back on .I have just turned it on no green light at the front but there is a light in the case how does that work?I did try the PC without the CPU in there just for a very short time ,i don,r see that
being the reason the PSU packed up.I was a bit over the moon for getting the OS using the whole of the monitor.Before i did that i tried i tried unplugging the PSU the 24 pin as people on utube jave a job getting it out. say.That CPU heatsink and fan is nightmare to put back in ,it must be the worst design ever.why could they not use the use screws like everyone else .


----------



## siryoink (Oct 18, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 220502
> View attachment 220504
> ^Win XP wins, who would have thought ?
> 
> ...


I made no assumptions, just some facts that are getting ignored.  3dmark03?  I'm sure it does rate higher in XP.  Run a more modern benchmark.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 18, 2021)

An APU like a  A8 3870K, but if u want max Performance for a cheap price i would prefer a HD 5970 or HD 6990  

Or even from Nvidia like GTX 295 or GTX 590


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I had like 5 Q6600s, my last was the best @ 4GHz with just over stock voltage, it did 3.4 without touching anything.. was so hot all the time.. 1 did 3.9 and the rest did 3.8.


I got a poopy one! At only 367 Mhz FSB, it likes to throw "Bus/Interconnect Error" WHEA uncorrectable BSOD errors all over the place! So I was lucky to do 3.3 Ghz at all! And 3.5 likely would require 1.5V+ on mine!
I had to fiddle with the FSB termination voltage regularly, with all those bus errors!


----------



## freeagent (Oct 18, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I got a poopy one! At only 367 Mhz FSB, it likes to throw "Bus/Interconnect Error" WHEA uncorrectable BSOD errors all over the place! So I was lucky to do 3.3 Ghz at all! And 3.5 likely would require 1.5V+ on mine!
> I had to fiddle with the FSB termination voltage regularly, with all those bus errors!


On which board are you running it on?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 18, 2021)

siryoink said:


> I made no assumptions, just some facts that are getting ignored.


Right...


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 18, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> An APU like a  A8 3870K, but if u want max Performance for a cheap price i would prefer a HD 5970 or HD 6990
> 
> Or even from Nvidia like GTX 295 or GTX 590


At present i am sending the PC  back as it is completely dead no sounds or lights.I got in touch with eBay to start a return and told them  it is completely dead no sounds or lights I also said it had worked for a short time before that and was very noise y.The seller asked me the same question eBay must have sent  the seller the message i sent them.It seems i am going to ask eBAY to step in. I was hoping they would just accept it as nothing is working on it.Another 3 days to go tell i ask them to get involved.The seller said he was sorry i had a problem with it, why does he  not accept the return instead of waiting for eBay to step in.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> On which board are you running it on?


For goodness sakes, I was running on an ROG, an Asus Maximus II Gene (2009) (What I think is most likely the last DDR2 775 motherboard from Asus!)


----------



## freeagent (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh ok, I have a Rampage Formula DDR2 board.

Nice board you have. I am at work right now but maybe later we can figure out how to get some more fsb and mhz out of her. She should be able to do 450fsb for sure.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 18, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I got a poopy one! At only 367 Mhz FSB, it likes to throw "Bus/Interconnect Error" WHEA uncorrectable BSOD errors all over the place! So I was lucky to do 3.3 Ghz at all! And 3.5 likely would require 1.5V+ on mine!
> I had to fiddle with the FSB termination voltage regularly, with all those bus errors!


GTLs, FSB Termination, Memory settings, and performance level/FSB strap are your friends.
Don't forget to drop more volts on NB and DRAM when needed.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 19, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> GTLs, FSB Termination, Memory settings, and performance level/FSB strap are your friends.
> Don't forget to drop more volts on NB and DRAM when needed.


For that mixed-sticks RAM config for 8 GB of DDR2, I already raised the DRAM voltage to 1.90, as it was known to freeze at the logo, if I didn't. (even at 333 Mhz, IIRC) (it did freeze at the motherboard logo on my previous motherboard, the Asus P5QL Pro (P43) )

The Maximus II Gene is P45, I believe.

It was rock-stable at 333 Mhz after I raised the DRAM voltage to 1.90V.

When I got BSODs at 367 Mhz FSB, the FSB termination voltage was obviously the one that I needed to adjust. Because Prime95 in blend was running much longer and still no Windows crash or error when I got up.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 19, 2021)

Don't be shy to venture north of 2.1 vdimm, 2.3.. maybe not 2.6.. Yes indeed GTL's and FSB Term. are your friends, maybe 333 strap is too tight for your mixed set, how does the 400 run? I'm going to put together my 775 system this weekend so I can remember what I'm talking about.. its been a few years 

We can help each other haha


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> The problem with the 285   the power is 204w  meaning a 550 PSU plus the fact that and the 260  use 2x6 182w  for a 450 PSU.As people have mentioned on here they don,t think my PSU is up to the job.Certainly  for the 285  as my PSU is only 500w.Plus the fact i doubt if there is one 1x6 on there let alone two.Thanks for your input anyway.
> 
> 
> I looked at a video of someone testing it .It was the worst anyone had said about any of the recomdationds people have suggested on here.This guys video gave it a right slating.
> ...


I have a R7 250 that looks exactly like that (it is a test card)


----------



## Greenslade (Oct 22, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> At present i am sending the PC  back as it is completely dead no sounds or lights.I got in touch with eBay to start a return and told them  it is completely dead no sounds or lights I also said it had worked for a short time before that and was very noise y.The seller asked me the same question eBay must have sent  the seller the message i sent them.It seems i am going to ask eBAY to step in. I was hoping they would just accept it as nothing is working on it.Another 3 days to go tell i ask them to get involved.The seller said he was sorry i had a problem with it, why does he  not accept the return instead of waiting for eBay to step in.


I sent it back ,packed it a lot better than he did, it has got to him refund is on its way


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I sent it back ,packed it a lot better than he did, it has got to him refund is on its way


Typically when an item is defective and the vendor doesn't respond or try to deny refund, you have ebay step in and they give you money back and then they put that vendor into debt collection.

Its the way automotive insurance is supposed to work.


----------

